# Rabbit burger



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ground rabbit meat makes great burgers.

Remove the meat from the bones. Saving the fat on cottontails is OK early in the season. It's best to discard the small glands found in the rabbit's "arm pits."

Like always, keep the meat cold, nearly frosty, to facilitate grinding and mixing.

Add enough beef fat or pork butt to the rabbit so there's 10% to 20% fat in the burger.

Here's some burger made from 1 jack rabbit, 3 desert cottontails, and a pound of beef fat:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That looks jacked up hopping good;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remind me to never ask you to watch my pets while I'm out of town.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Remind me to never ask you to watch my pets while I'm out of town.


Just never ask Goob for a hot dog...:mrgreen:


----------

